# MSI Optix MAG341CQ vs. LC POWER LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C



## Metbier (13. März 2020)

..... beide unter 400€ aber welcher ist der bessere, welcher hat das bessere Bild die schöneren Farben?

Gutes Bild und Farben sind mir wichtig, aber auch Schnelligkeit beim Spielen. 

Optix MAG341CQ | MSI Deutschland

LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C: LC Power

Ich würde mal gerne eure Meinung da zu wissen, vielleicht hatte ja schon einer von euch Erfahrungen mit ein von beiden oder gar beide neben einander?!
Würde mich mal brennend interessieren. 
Einer von beiden soll es nämlich werden. 

Danke euch👍🙂


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2020)

Nehmen sich nix.
Aber Schnelligkeit und VA beißen sich etwas.


----------



## sinchilla (14. März 2020)

Ich habe den LC selbst etwa 1 Monat genutzt und war vollends zufrieden, bin dann jedoch vom breiteren Bild so angefixt gewesen, das ich von 21:9 direkt auf 32:9 gewechselt bin. Den LC hab ich hier im Marktplatz verkauft und der neue Besitzer scheint auch zufrieden. Gibt zum LC auch ein Test auf PCGH. Musst Mal googlen.


----------



## Metbier (14. März 2020)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Ich habe den LC selbst etwa 1 Monat genutzt und war vollends zufrieden, bin dann jedoch vom breiteren Bild so angefixt gewesen, das ich von 21:9 direkt auf 32:9 gewechselt bin. Den LC hab ich hier im Marktplatz verkauft und der neue Besitzer scheint auch zufrieden. Gibt zum LC auch ein Test auf PCGH. Musst Mal googlen.



Okey. Ja den Test kenne ich. 
Ich war auch schon am überlegen von 21:9 auf 32:9 zu wechseln, ich hatte nämlich für knapp 3 Jahre dem LG 34UC79G-B. Mir war aber die Auflösung zu niedrig. Jetzt mach ich gerade Erfahrungen mit dem MSI Optix, frag mich aber ob der LC Power vielleicht besser ist.


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2020)

Ich bin drauf und dran mich für den Asus Vg35vq zu entscheiden, der kostet zwar etwas mehr aber ich glaub der ist besser🤔


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2020)

Warum, weil er teurer ist?


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2020)

Ich hab da so ein Gefühl das der ein besseres Bild haben könnte, außerdem hat der mehr Einstellungen fürs Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2020)

Welche Einstellungen fehlen dir denn im OSD?
Zudem hat er das gleiche Panel, wirklich besser wird das Bild nicht sein.


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen fehlen dir denn im OSD?
> Zudem hat er das gleiche Panel, wirklich besser wird das Bild nicht sein.



Au man... der hat mehr schnick schnack, ich find das gut wenn man mehr Auswahl hat, außerdem hat der die 1ms hinten zwei USB u, HDMI Anschlüsse, ELMB, angeblich HDR10, ob wohl ich bezweifle das es richtiges ist, naja vielleicht nur Software bedingt und bei 300 cd/m² vielleicht auch nichts dolles aber immerhin. 
Und das Panel ist das gleiche ? wo her weiß man das ?​


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2020)

Weil er die gleichen Eigenschaften hat und es auch so nicht so viele unterschiedliche Panel am Markt gibt.
Die 1ms und HDR kannst du vergessen, das ist pures Marketing. 
Nutzt du denn USB, HDMI und ELMB?


----------



## Metbier (16. März 2020)

Ach so okay. Ich hab heute mal ein bisschen länger Rise of the Tomb Raider gespielt, das sieht schon echt gut aus und bringt Spaß mit dem Monitor. Ich glaub ich wird ihn behalten.

USB ja, HDMI hat ja auch die Grafikkarte. Ich schließ manchmal neben bei noch den TV an. ELMB finde ich ganz interessant.
Ich muss mich an den erst mal gewöhnen, klar bin ich neugierig auf andere Monitore ob die vielleicht doch noch besseres Bild haben.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2020)

Fang das nicht an mit dem neugierig sein, so hatte ich mal in einem Jahr fast jeden Monat einen neuen Monitor.


----------



## Metbier (17. März 2020)

Das geht einem nicht aus dem Kopf und kann einem ganz schön das Hirn zermartan. Das hab ich auch schon mit CPU und Grafikkarte gehabt.

Der MSI MAG341CQ lässt sich übrigens auf 115Hz übertakteten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das grüne ist nicht vom Monitor, das ist der Lüfter vom PC


----------



## Metbier (21. März 2020)

Der MSI hat Ghosting hab ich gestern bemerkt irgend was ist ja immer, aber ist das ein Grund sich einen anderen zu kaufen ? welcher 21:9 in der Preisklasse hat keine Markel ? 
Das Panel vom LC soll ja das selbe sein, dann hat der das wohl auch


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2020)

Nicht unbedingt.
Aber den Overdrive von nem VA Panel richtig abzustimmen gelingt selten.
Meist hat man die Wahl zwischen Schlieren oder Ghosting.


----------



## Metbier (21. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Aber den Overdrive von nem VA Panel richtig abzustimmen gelingt selten.
> Meist hat man die Wahl zwischen Schlieren oder Ghosting.



Na klasse. Die Blätter an den Bäumen sehen auch immer so Komisch aus bei Bewegungen, ich weiß nicht ob das Ghosting oder Schlieren sind. Ich kann das beheben mit einer anderen Einstellung aber dann ist das Bild nicht so scharf, eher etwas schleierhaft. Da muss ich wohl jetzt mit leben. Welcher 21: 9 Monitor hat das nicht? was muss man hin blättern wenn man solche Macken nicht haben will?


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2020)

Da brauchst du sehr wahrscheinlich IPS.


----------



## Metbier (21. März 2020)

Ich hatte vorher einen mit IPS (LG 34UC79G-B), mit dem war ich ganz zufrieden bis auf die Auflöseng. Tat mir auch bischen weh den weg zu geben weil der tolle Farben hatte und das Bild auch sonst gut war. 
Dann wird ich mal Gucken was ich mit IPS,21:9,34" und mit UWQHD finde was nicht ein vermögen kostet. Wenn der*[FONT=OTTOSans,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]*[FONT=OTTOSans,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]​LG 34GL750 eine 1440p Auflösung hätte würde ich den nimm.[/FONT]


----------



## Metbier (22. März 2020)

Ich hab gerade mal den Benchmark bei F1 2018 durchlaufen lassen und wundere mich, da ist nichts mit 8ms!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2020)

Wie kommst du auf 8ms?


----------



## Micha0208 (22. März 2020)

Du hast bei dem Benchmark die von der Grafikkarte ausgebene Leistung gemessen. Die minimale Bildwiederholungsrate entspricht den Frametimes die sich aus den erreichten Minimum-Frames Deines Systems ergeben. *Das hat nichts mit der Reaktionszeit des Monitors zu tun!
*
Die Reaktionszeit des Monitors ist viel schwieriger zu bestimmen und ohne spezielles Equipment, soweit ich weiß, für uns Normal-User nicht zu überprüfen.


----------



## Metbier (22. März 2020)

.... Ach so, ich hab mich schon gewundert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss noch einiges lernen


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2020)

Vor allem gibt es nicht *DIE *Reaktionszeit eines Monitors.
Dafür gibt es Tests.


----------



## Metbier (23. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem gibt es nicht *DIE *Reaktionszeit eines Monitors.
> Dafür gibt es Tests.



Okay.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen mir den Predator Z35 zu hollen 

Acer Predator Curved Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

….ich weiß, NUR HD aber der ganze andere kram


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2020)

Bloss nicht.
Das ist so ziemlich die schlimmste Schlierenschleuder die es gibt.
Zudem sind die 4 gebrauchten Angebote eh alle Fake.


----------



## Metbier (23. März 2020)

Wirklich, soo schlimm ??

Acer Predator Z35 Curved-LED-Monitor (2560 x 1080 Pixel, Full HD, 4 ms Reaktionszeit, 60 Hz) online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2020)

Meinst du, das ich meine Meinung ändere, wenn du nochmal fragst?


----------



## Metbier (24. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meinst du, das ich meine Meinung ändere, wenn du nochmal fragst?



Nene

Ich behalte den MSi, der ist gut! 
Ist alles eine Einstellungssache. Ich hatte im Spielemodus die Reaktionszeit auf "EIN", hab es dann aus gemacht, und siehe da sie Schlieren sind weg
Und was jetzt noch übrig ist wenn überhaupt ist nicht der Rede wert. Ich hab den Bericht/Test gelesen in der PCGH 01/2020 über den LC Power dort ist angegeben das der auch sichtbare Schlieren hat. Ich glaub wenn man sucht, dann findet man immer irgend was, was man aus zu setzen hat. 
Mein Monitor ist gut so wie er ist. 
Und das mir den Bäumen und Ästen oder auf Scharfen Oberflächen wo man jede Unebenheit sieht, ist eine Einstellungssache mit dem Flackern.
Bei Battlefield 1 hab ich heute zum Beispiel raus gefunden, wenn ich die Grafik auf Niedrig stelle flackert es über all und wenn man auf Ultra stellt ist das nervige  Flackern weg. Kein Bild flackern, sondern unruhige Konturen oder Grafik.
Eine Sorge weniger, kein Monitor Gesuche mehr


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2020)

Na dann viel Spass damit.


----------



## Metbier (25. März 2020)

Dankeschön und noch mal Dankeschön für deine Hilfe


----------

